# De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juni 2010)

*De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro


----------



## zupipo (18. Juni 2010)

*De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Mit dem billigsten Lesegerärt zusammen also für 40,- EUR. Und was habe ich für einen Nutzen in mindestens dem gleichen Wert? Bis sich da nicht wirklich was tut, werde ich erst einmal abwarten. Mein derzeitiger Perso ist noch über acht Jahre gültig und schon bezahlt.


----------



## Perseus88 (18. Juni 2010)

*De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Ist ja nen Schnäppchen.
Man zahlt 30 Euro damit man besser überwacht wird.


----------



## sph3re (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Die haben definitv einen schaden...


----------



## Echo419 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



Perseus88 schrieb:


> Ist ja nen Schnäppchen.
> Man zahlt 30 Euro damit man besser überwacht wird.



da geb ich dir recht, ein schritt mehr zum totalen überwachungsstaat.

allerdings hat der neue ausweis auch gute seiten, wenn die sicherheit des ausweises so sein sollte, wie die es versprechen...

u.a. wird es für diverse mossad- oder cia- oder .... -agenten schwerer sich hier in dl ne geklaute identität zu besorgen, um dann unliebsame leute verschwinden zulassen...

mfg echo


----------



## schumich (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



Echo419 schrieb:


> da geb ich dir recht, ein schritt mehr zum totalen überwachungsstaat.
> 
> allerdings hat der neue ausweis auch gute seiten, wenn die sicherheit des ausweises so sein sollte, wie die es versprechen...
> 
> ...



Ich hoff das war ein Witz oder sarkastisch gemeint, ansonsten würde ich fragen in welcher Traumwelt du lebst


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

_"Dieser neue Personalausweis ist die sicherste elektronische  Identitätskarte, die es auf dem Markt gibt." _
Unter den Blinden wäre ein Einäugiger schließlich auch König.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Toll, natürlich darf ich mir nächstes Jahr (abgelaufen) einen zwangsweise zulegen. Also legen wir mal wieder 30 € zurück...


----------



## Phexen (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Den Scheiß braucht keine Sau!


----------



## Herb_G (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Es gibt schon genügend technische Foren, die die Sicherheit des vorgestellten Ausweises mit fundierter Argumentation anzweifeln. Wenn es der organisierten Kriminalität allerdings länger Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, täte mir das nicht weh, Nachrichtendienste wird es nicht aufhalten.

Warten wir ab, was für Mißbrauch getrieben werden kann, in der Zwischenzeit immer schön laut und deutlich "bomb" an amerikanischen Flughäfen sagen.


----------



## HappyMutant (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Der Witz ist, dass ja der aktuelle Ausweis auch ausreichend fälschungssicher ist. 

Aber die Vorteile wären natürlich endlich eine einheitliche Grundlage um sich im Netz auch authentisieren zu können. Bei allen Nachteilen und der Angst vor Überwachung, aber letztendlich bringt das echte Vorteile aus meiner Sicht und das würde den Aufpreis zumindest einigermaßen rechtfertigen. 

Eine andere Frage ist, ob das alles so sicher ist, wie versprochen. Klar gibt es da zurecht Bedenken. Fingerabdrücke bleiben ja zumindest optional und das ist durchaus zu begrüßen. 

Aber wenn man einerseits die vernetzte Welt will, wird kein Weg daran vorbei führen, auch eine sichere Authentifizierung im Netz zu ermöglichen.


----------



## ToTm@n (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Hmm... mal schauen vielleicht kann ich mir dann die Gebühren für das   Postident-Verfahren sparen wo jedesmal anfallen


----------



## Amigo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



Perseus88 schrieb:


> Ist ja nen Schnäppchen.
> Man zahlt 30 Euro damit man besser überwacht wird.


Aber echt... 


Echo419 schrieb:


> da geb ich dir recht, ein schritt mehr zum totalen überwachungsstaat.
> 
> allerdings hat der neue ausweis auch gute seiten, wenn die sicherheit des ausweises so sein sollte, wie die es versprechen...
> 
> ...





schumich schrieb:


> Ich hoff das war ein Witz oder sarkastisch gemeint, ansonsten würde ich fragen in welcher Traumwelt du lebst


In welcher Traumwelt lebst du, frag ich mich! 
Das Ding dient in erste Linie nur der Überwachung... irgendwann ist es soweit und der Geldverkehr wird rein elektronisch stattfinden... dass wird bitter-böse!

F**K NWO sag ich nur! 

Ich hoffe dass sich Deutschland dagegen wehrt bzw. der Großteil generell endlich mal aufwacht und erkennt was uns blühen wird, wenn es so weiter geht... 

Mikrowelle FTW was den Ausweiß angeht!


----------



## HappyMutant (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Die Frage ist aber nun mal ob das sarkastisch gemeint ist ob irgendwelche Agenten sich die Mühe machen Identitäten zu klauen um dann Leute verschwinden zu lassen. Und ob das mit neuen Ausweisen anders aussieht. 

Denn in dem Fall der mir bekannt ist, worauf hier angespielt wurde wurden einfach Dokumente geklaut und dann mit einfachen Mitteln angepasst. Dies ist auch mit diesem Ausweis nicht unmöglich. es sei denn man fährt die Überwachung noch viel stärker hoch, was aber derjenige und du nicht wollen. 

Achja, der überwiegende teil der Geldtransfers findet schon elektronisch statt und mit NWO hat das nix zu tun. Außer halt zu zeigen, dass du dich außer mit leere Worthülsen gar nicht mit dem Thema, beschäftigen willst. 

Worum es gehen muss ist eher, dass man sicherstellt, wer wann welche Informationen auslesen darf und kann. RFID ist dafür sicherlich nicht der sinnvollste Weg Die Herausforderung ist das ganze sicher zu gestalten.


----------



## TheRammbock (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Ach, was muß die Welt vor 1000 Jahren noch herrlich gewesen sein *denk*


----------



## locojens (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ach, was muß die Welt vor 1000 Jahren noch herrlich gewesen sein *denk*



Stimme dir im Bezug auf Überwachung etc. zu ...! 

@Topic: Wie lange wird es wohl noch dauern bis jeder einen Chip implantiert bekommt und an jeder Straßenkreuzung ein passendes Lesegerät steht ...?

Ist ja alles nur für "unsere" Sicherheit (angeblich). 

Irgendwie macht mir diese Entwicklung ANGST und erinnert mich sehr stark an “Nineteen Eighty-Four“ von unserem allseits beliebten George Orwell.



PS: " ... die sicherste ... " Das ich nicht lache, alles was von Menschen erdacht wird ist auch durch Menschen Manipulierbar bzw. Knackbar!


----------



## TheRammbock (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

@locojens: Der Chip kommt, wie du schon erwähnt hast, ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. 

Wie Frau Merkel 2006 sagte: "Null Toleranz bei Innerer Sicherheit!" 

Wenn man sich die Worte aufmerksam anhört und mal ein wenig seine Phantasie spielen läßt, der kann erahnen wohin das fühern mag. Wir lassen uns in der Masse doch ohne Probleme heute schon überwachen und nehmen es einfach so hin. Viele Dinge passieren schleichend, weil die Menschen sich so besser dran gewöhnen, das ist ein Fakt. 

UNSERER Sicherheit ist das in meinen Augen nicht dienlich. Ich behaupte das die BRD seit ´45 nicht einmal auch nur im Ansatzweise Terrorgefährdet war. Ok, da gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander ...

Orwell hätte seine wahre Freude an der heutigen BRD. Aber nun, wen wundert es wirklich? Es ist alles seit Jahrzehnten geplant und NIEMAND aus der Masse wird diesen "Fortschritt" aufhalten. Denn wenn du es im großem Maße versuchst werden SIE dich ruinieren, exekutieren und Mundtot machen ...


----------



## Saizew (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

schätze die Hälfte von denen, die den Personalausweis kritisieren haben ein Account bei Facebook, Twitter etc. 
Wer den Ausweis nicht haben möchte kann ja ende Oktober noch den alten beantragen. so hat man noch paar Jahre...ja was eigentlich? Datenschutz oder Anonymität?
Die Hälfte unserer Regierung ist mit der Stasi im Rücken aufgewachsen...


----------



## HappyMutant (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Und deswegen können sie nicht anders, oder wie darf ich das verstehen? 

@TheRammbock: Ähem, ja stimmt RAF, die gab's gar nicht. Mag man von der aktuelle Lage halten was man will, aber die Behauptung ist Bullshit. Allerdings befürchte ich angesichts dessen nun, dass deine Aussage, dass es vor 1000 Jahren ja total paradiesisch war, auch noch ernst gemeint ist. 

Und ein Tipp: Wenn ich jemand exekutiere, muss ich ihn nicht mehr mundtot machen. 

Aber frage ich mich natürlich, wie du dein Halb- und Nullwissen erlangt hast, wenn die alle da so exekutiert und mundtot werden. Könnt ihr auch sachlich bei dem Thema oder ist das hier der Wettbewerb der Sprücheklopfer?


----------



## TheRammbock (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



HappyMutant schrieb:


> Ähem, ja stimmt RAF, die gab's gar nicht.


 Ich weiß, das ich mit meiner Meinung ziehmlich alleine auf weiter Flur stehe, das heißt aber nicht, das ich sie nicht für mich vertrete, auch wenn cih dann als Außenseiter gelte 

Die RAF war doch im Gegensatz zu den Teppichmesserterroristen ein Witz 



HappyMutant schrieb:


> Mag man von der aktuelle Lage halten was man will, aber die Behauptung ist Bullshit. Allerdings befürchte ich angesichts dessen nun, dass deine Aussage, dass es vor 1000 Jahren ja total paradiesisch war, auch noch ernst gemeint ist.



Ich habe vor 1000 Jahren ja nicht gelebt, zumindest weiß ich davon nichts. Aber bezüglich der Überwachung eine sicherlich bessere Zeit. Allgemein gesehen waren da wohl aber auch ganz interessante Bereiche, wo ich sage, KÖNNTE mir gefallen ...



HappyMutant schrieb:


> Und ein Tipp: Wenn ich jemand exekutiere, muss ich ihn nicht mehr mundtot machen.
> 
> Aber frage ich mich natürlich, wie du dein Halb- und Nullwissen erlangt hast, wenn die alle da so exekutiert und mundtot werden. Könnt ihr auch sachlich bei dem Thema oder ist das hier der Wettbewerb der Sprücheklopfer?



Exekutieren, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich und sollte sinnbildlich sein, meine Art Humor kann anscheinend nicht jeder verstehen  Wobei mir da wieder Guantanamo einfällt *am kopf kratz* 

Aber hier scheint es ja ungern gesehen zu sein, seine GANZ PERSÖNLICHEN Ansichten mitzuteilen ... Es lebe der vollelektronische *PERSONAL*ausweis ... Und ich bin gerne Gläsern, lasse mir beim wi***en unter der dusche zuschauen ... Ohhhhhhhhhh man.


----------



## midnight (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Toll, natürlich darf ich mir nächstes Jahr (abgelaufen) einen zwangsweise zulegen. Also legen wir mal wieder 30 € zurück...


Beantrage halt jetzt einen neuen, dann hast du erstmal zenhn(?) Jahre Ruhe.
Ich werd das Ding so schnell auch nicht bekommen, mal sehen was daraus wird.

so far


----------



## cfos242 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Toll, natürlich darf ich mir nächstes Jahr (abgelaufen) einen zwangsweise zulegen. Also legen wir mal wieder 30 € zurück...


Hast ja noch bis Ende Oktober Zeit, dir einen neuen PA ohne Chip zu holen. Dieser hat dann weiterhin die gesetzliche Gültigkeit von bis zu 10 Jahren.
Wenn mein PA nicht noch bis 2016 laufen würde, wäre dies mein Weg.


----------



## locojens (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



cfos242 schrieb:


> Hast ja noch bis Ende Oktober Zeit, dir einen neuen PA ohne Chip zu holen. Dieser hat dann weiterhin die gesetzliche Gültigkeit von bis zu 10 Jahren.
> Wenn mein PA nicht noch bis 2016 laufen würde, wäre dies mein Weg.



Mein Plastikkärtchen gilt noch bis 2014, aber ich hole mir definitiv noch ein neues bis Oktober.


----------



## Amigo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



HappyMutant schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber nun mal ob das sarkastisch gemeint ist ob irgendwelche Agenten sich die Mühe machen Identitäten zu klauen um dann Leute verschwinden zu lassen. Und ob das mit neuen Ausweisen anders aussieht.
> 
> Denn in dem Fall der mir bekannt ist, worauf hier angespielt wurde wurden einfach Dokumente geklaut und dann mit einfachen Mitteln angepasst. Dies ist auch mit diesem Ausweis nicht unmöglich. es sei denn man fährt die Überwachung noch viel stärker hoch, was aber derjenige und du nicht wollen.
> 
> ...



Die NWO hat mit dem Geldsystem nix zu tun, ja ne ist klar! 
Mutiere fröhlich weiter HappyMutant! 
€: Die FED z.B. sagt dir ja bestimmt was... brauch man eigentlich gar nicht weiter auszuführen, du weißt ja Bescheid, nicht wahr! 

Ich werd meinen "alten" Perso bestimmt zufällig verlieren und einen neuen beantragen...


----------



## windows (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



> _"Dieser neue Personalausweis ist die sicherste *elektronische *Identitätskarte, die es auf dem Markt gibt."_


Er gibt´s ja selbst zu.


----------



## HappyMutant (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Die NWO hat mit dem Geldsystem nix zu tun, ja ne ist klar!



Da es keine NWO gibt, nicht in dem Sinne wie du sie gebrauchst, hat sie mit dem Geldsystem natürlich nichts zu tun. Und der Fakt, dass die meisten Transaktionen schon elektronisch abgewickelt werden widerspricht ohnehin dem N in deiner Theorie. Das du erst gar nicht ausführst, was denn dann schröckliches passiert und was das mit dem Personalausweis zu tun hat, nehme ich das eh nicht ernst. Du haust ein paar Schlagworte raus, die du nicht versteht, während du eine sachlich Diskussion um das eigentliche Thema konsequent vermeidest. 

Das macht dann echte Bedenken und Probleme lächerlich, weil irgendwelche Spinner immer gleich das ganze große Rad drehen wollen und nur das erreichen, vor dem sie scheinbar warnen: Ignoranz. 




> €: Die FED z.B. sagt dir ja bestimmt was... brauch man eigentlich gar nicht weiter auszuführen, du weißt ja Bescheid, nicht wahr!


Ja, die kenn ich. Aber offenbar geht dir dann schon dein Thema aus. Du kennst die EZB? Na dann weißt du ja Bescheid. 



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Aber hier scheint es ja ungern gesehen zu  sein, seine GANZ PERSÖNLICHEN Ansichten mitzuteilen ... Es lebe der  vollelektronische *PERSONAL*ausweis ... Und ich bin gerne Gläsern,  lasse mir beim wi***en unter der dusche zuschauen ... Ohhhhhhhhhh  man.



Stimmt, weil der Perso schaut dir beim wichsen unter der Dusche zu (Tipp: Wenn du gläsern bist, muss das deine Dusche nicht sein, vielleicht sieht der Ausweis dann nichts). Und nicht nur dass, er plaudert das auch noch aus. Dein ganz persönlichen Ansichten sind sind halt nicht durchdacht, weil du dich für das Thema nicht die Bohne interessiert und lieber ein paar unüberlegte Sprüche klopfst. Und das ist meine ganz persönlich Ansicht. 

Ansonsten gilt das gleich wie oben: Ihr macht echte Bedenken lächerlich und erreicht damit das genaue Gegenteil. Selbst mir fällt es spontan leicht, dass auseinander zu nehmen, ins Lächerliche zu ziehen und euch schlecht aussehen zu lassen. Ihr habt eine Meinung dazu, dann informiert euch und redet dann mit. Klar ist das zuviel verlangt, aber es wäre wirklich toll. Denn Unwissenheit schürt Ängste und we r sich freiwillig dumm hält und das anderen anlasten will, der hat jede Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt.


----------



## Jami (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Klingt ja fast so, als würde eine Selbstverwanzung subventioniert.


----------



## HappyMutant (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Noch so ein Spruch. Erläutere mal die "Wanze" (ein Begriff für versteckte Mikrophone) darin. 

Leute wenn ihr Angst habt, es könne damit ein Bewegungsprofil erstellt werden, dann sagt das doch auch so. Allerdings dann erläutert auch, wie ihr euch das so genau vorstellt. RFID-Tags können sicherlich über ein paar Zentimeter Entfernung ausgelesen werden und (da ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt) nur mit Lesegeräten, die sie entschlüsseln können. 

Die Frage ist also viel mehr, wie sicher ist dieses Protokoll und kann es eine absolute Sicherheit geben, die vergleichbar wäre mit dem möglichen Diebstahl des Ausweises, was man früher oder später hoffentlich ja bemerkt.


----------



## Otep (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

na ja, der elektronische Daumenabdruck ist ja freiwillig ... hab im TV a bisserl was drüber gesehen... meiner Meinung nach is das wieder viel TamTam für nichts.


----------



## Rayken (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Ich frage mich wirklich wie sicher der Eletronische Personalausweis wirklich ist. Sprichwort Identitätsdiebstahl, kann ich mich mit einem geklautem bzw. kopierten Ausweis als jemand anderes im Internet ausgeben?


----------



## Amigo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

@HappyMutant:
Was der neue Perso, die NWO und das Geldsystem gemeinsam haben:
Es wird uns schleichend schmackhaft gemacht... ich muss hier nichts ausführen.

Und achte doch drauf, was und wen du quotest!


----------



## Jakob (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Und in 1-2 Jahren gibt es nicht nur die Kreditkartendaten im Internet sondern gleich ganze Identitäten.
Ich hätte gern einen kleinen Block zwischen "Mül..." und "Mük...".
Na super, das kann ja lustig werden.

Aber andererseits hat es ja auch seine guten Seiten.
Das Lesegerät kostet nur 10 Euro also wird das Kopieren der Daten wenigstens billig  ""


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Cool, den werde ich mir kaufen. Der aktuelle Perso ist viel zu gross.


----------



## Cey (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Joah, ich warte auch bis Nov., bis ich mir nen neuen hole (Reisepass muss bis dahin ausreichen), ich meine, da das irgendwann ja für alle Pflicht wird werden die die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen schon soweit anpassen, dass da nur höchste Profis rankommen können, und die interessieren sich für dich (hoffentlich) nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



Echo419 schrieb:


> allerdings hat der neue ausweis auch gute seiten, wenn die sicherheit des ausweises so sein sollte, wie die es versprechen...



Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, wurde das Ding schon vor Monaten vom CCC geknackt und die Erfahrung lehrt, dass digitale Systeme grundsätzlich unsicher sind. Erst recht, wenn der Angreifer sie mit nach Hause nehmen kann und ein derartig motivierendes Potential dahinter steckt.

Wobei ich das noch nichtmal am schlimmsten finde.
Vor Fernauslesen kann man sich einigermaßen schützen (passenderweise fällt mein aktuelle Portmonaie sowieso bald auseinander und ich erwarte eine zeitnahe Einführung von Metall durchwebten), im Alltag besteht kaum ein Bedarf an zusätzlichen digitalen Identifikationsverfahren und fälschen konnte man die alten Persos sicherlich leichter. So gesehen wäre die Elektronik "nur" ein unnötiger Kostenfaktor. Was mich wirklich stört:
Millionen von Leuten ohne mittelmäßige PC-Kenntnisse (darunter ettlich in dieser Fragestellung wichige Personen. Z.B. Politiker...) glauben den Schwachsinn von der "Fälschungssicherheit". D.h. in Zukunft sind Identitätsdiebe ggf. wesentlich besser vor Aufdeckung geschützt, weil die Wachsamkeit nachlässt. Wieso sollte man einen ""Perso"" noch genau angucken, wenn das Lesegerät doch die Echtheit bestätigt...




Rayken schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wirklich wie sicher der Eletronische Personalausweis wirklich ist. Sprichwort Identitätsdiebstahl, kann ich mich mit einem geklautem bzw. kopierten Ausweis als jemand anderes im Internet ausgeben?



Wenn jemand im Internet den elektronischen Perso bzw. zugehöriges Lesegerät als Identifkationssystem akzeptiert: Natürlich. Das ist einer der "Sinn"e der ganzen Angelegenheit.
beim geklauten brauchst du ggf. noch die passende Pin, bei der Raubkopie hast du die vermutlich schon.


----------



## WhackShit007 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



HappyMutant schrieb:


> Noch so ein Spruch. Erläutere mal die "Wanze" (ein Begriff für versteckte Mikrophone) darin.
> 
> Leute wenn ihr Angst habt, es könne damit ein Bewegungsprofil erstellt werden, dann sagt das doch auch so. Allerdings dann erläutert auch, wie ihr euch das so genau vorstellt. RFID-Tags können sicherlich über ein paar Zentimeter Entfernung ausgelesen werden und (da ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt) nur mit Lesegeräten, die sie entschlüsseln können.



na einen RFID-chip in kombination mit GPS-Technik kann schon ziemlich genau überwacht werden. man braucht nur lesegeräte diese werden sicherlich an server angeschlossen sein und überall verteilt(offiziell um besser shoppen zu koennen wie heute ja schon proklammiert wird). die internet ueberwachung ist auch komplett sobald sich jeder mit seinem perso am pc anmelden muss(was ja noch kommen kann) u.s.w. 

wenn du jetzt aber allen ernstes glaubst dass diese persos nur kommen damit irwas fuer dich sicherer ist, tja dann beileid.

GPS- und RFID-Lösungen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Ein informelles Video vom Chaos Computer Club zum neuen ePass:
CCC-TV - Der elektronische Personalausweis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> na einen RFID-chip in kombination mit GPS-Technik kann schon ziemlich genau überwacht werden.



Der Perso enthält aber keine GPS-Funktion und bis auf weiteres ist die afaik auch nicht mit passiver RFID-Technik oder überhaupt in Checkkarten zu realisieren.
Für reine Bewegungsprofile reicht aber auch die Seriennummer des Chips und ein dichtes Netzwerk von Lesegeräten - wie es mit zunehmender Verbreitung von RFID-Etiketten in Einkaufscentern zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Arctosa (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

mal ne Frage, wenn ich meinen aktuellen Perso "verlieren" würde (nur noch bis 2012 gültig),
bekomm ich dann noch auf jeden Fall den jetzigen ausgestellt? Und weiß jemand wie lange die gültig bleiben bzw. kann ich mir dann ab Oktober noch einen elektronischen zusätzlich zu meinem "normalen" ausstellen lassen oder muss ich den abgeben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Wenn du dir jetzt z.B. wegen Verlust einen neuen Perso ausstellen lässt, dann können sie dir wohl keinen geben, den es erst ab Oktober gibt.
Gültigkeit sollte typischerweise 6 Jahre sein.
Alte Persos sind afaik ungültig, sobald ein neuer ausgestellt wurde. Solltest du den neuen also gleich wieder verlieren, müsste jeder, der damit bei einer Person aufkreuzt, die die Personummern gegenkontrollieren kann, als Indentitätsdieb ins Visier der Polizei geraten.


----------



## Icejester (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



Rayken schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wirklich wie sicher der Eletronische Personalausweis wirklich ist. Sprichwort Identitätsdiebstahl, kann ich mich mit einem geklautem bzw. kopierten Ausweis als jemand anderes im Internet ausgeben?



Ja, klar wird das gehen, wenn die entsprechenden Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind. Aber _ganz ohne_ Personalausweis geht das eigentlich noch einfacher.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du dir jetzt z.B. wegen Verlust einen  neuen Perso ausstellen lässt, dann können sie dir wohl keinen geben,  den es erst ab Oktober gibt.
> Gültigkeit sollte typischerweise 6 Jahre sein.



Personalausweise gelten zehn Jahre ab Ausstellungsdatum, sofern man nicht jünger als 25(?) ist. Davor sind es - glaube ich - fünf Jahre. Aber das betrifft ja ohnehin nur einen sehr kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung.


> Alte Persos sind afaik ungültig, sobald ein neuer ausgestellt wurde.  Solltest du den neuen also gleich wieder verlieren, müsste jeder, der  damit bei einer Person aufkreuzt, die die Personummern  gegenkontrollieren kann, als Indentitätsdieb ins Visier der Polizei  geraten.



Ich schätze mal, die werden sogar ungültig sein, sobald sie gestohlen gemeldet werden.

Abgesehen davon: Wo wird eigentlich überhaupt der Perso kontrolliert? Ich brauche den höchstens mal, wenn ich ein Auto miete, in die Disko will oder ein Einschreiben abhole. Aber die Leute da interessiert das Gültigkeitsdatum in der Regel nicht die Bohne.  Ich bin vor 2008 knapp drei Jahre ohne gültigen Perso durch die Gegend gelaufen. Geschadet hat es irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Fälschungssicher? 

Und mal wieder wurde es geschafft den Leuten etwas vorzugaukeln.  

Das war nie die Intention dieser Aktion. 

Wie hier bereits geschrieben wurde ist die Überwachung des kleinen Mannes die Idee. 

Einen Ausweis wie früher zu fälschen ist schon lange nicht mehr möglich. 

Das Problem fängt da an wo Menschen arbeiten, gibt es korruption und Betrug. Sprich die die es wollen verschaffen sich einen originalen "gefälschten" Ausweis. 

Ich kannte jemanden der hat für seine Landsleute Führerscheine gemacht und zwar echt direkt bei der Dekra und im Fahrschulauto.  

Ich denke mal wenn wir so ein Bild sehen, könnte das für uns jeder sein... von daher... abzocke wie die grüne Plakette und überwachng wie eben im 21, Jahrhundert gewünscht.


----------



## andi6.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Ich bin gegen den el. Perso.

Man sollte lieber den alten Perso etwas verkleinern, dass er ein besseres Maß für den Geldbeutel hat, sonst würde ich nichts ändern.
Warum? Also wie auch schon von vielen anderen argumentiert wurde, Sicherheit ist etwas anderes. Denn in einem ausführlichen Bericht des SWR's(od WDR?) haben 8. Klässler den Ausweis für 10€ in ein paar Minuten manipuliert, also wenn dass das beste ist, was deutsche Sicherheitsunternehmen zu bieten haben, können wir aufgeben.

Auserdem halte ich die erheblichen Mehrkosten für einen Kritikpunkt: wenn ich kein E-banking betreibe, also die Chipfunktion nicht brauche muss ich ja trotzdem mehr zahlen als beim alten Perso, obwohl es ja dann keinen großen Unterschied gibt.


----------



## DOTL (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*



andi6.0 schrieb:


> Man sollte lieber den alten Perso etwas verkleinern, dass er ein besseres Maß für den Geldbeutel hat, sonst würde ich nichts ändern.



Der neue E-Perso soll die Größe einer herkömmlichen EC-Karte haben. Dadurch wird der neue E-Perso auch genauso groß wie der bekannte EU-Führerschein. 
In anderen (europäischen) Ländern wurden die Persos übrigens auch auf diese Größe angepasst, so dass sie allgemein handlicher und auch etwas vergleichbarer werden.
Fragt sich nur, was zukünftig aus dem Perso-Fach in den Geldbeuteln wird


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: De Maizière: Elektronischer Personalausweis kommt für 30 Euro*

Ich brauch eh n neues Portemonaie und fände es toll, wenn man sich n zusätzliches Ausklapp-Element wegen dem Perso sparen könnte.
(aber so wie es aussieht, geht es wohl nach Antragsstellung und ich musste jetzt nen neuen beantragen, weil ich den bis spätestens MItte November in der Hand halten muss)


----------

